# Lombard sig request



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

now that i am gold member i can ask for a sig:thumbsup::thumbsup:

you know the deal i will pos rep you and give you credits


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bump...............


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll sort one for you buddy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> I'll sort one for you buddy.


if you do that ill put you in my sig as LEGENDARY


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

this any good?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> this any good?


better than good 1000 thank yous


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

how can i put it as my sig though, i tried to upload it to the sig but it says theres not enough kbs or something


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> how can i put it as my sig though, i tried to upload it to the sig but it says theres not enough kbs or something


dont upload it to the forum dude, cos the amount of Kbs you are allowed is tiny. just hotlink it from my photobucket account, i dont mind.


so; in your sig put this code:

[img**]http://i806.photobucket.com/albums/yy341/Killstarz/Lombard-1.jpg[/img**]


but take out the ** in the image tags.

does that make sense?


----------

